# How have you dealt with your bipolar?



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

dlt


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

dlt


----------



## Laurieta (Feb 24, 2013)

I think the best way to deal with this is to talk to specialist who is qualified in this area. I am sure this is something which is treatable and if you are positive thinker you easily will fight this


----------

